# Noise sensitive poos



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is normally a very placid, relaxed dog but he is very sensitive to loud noises. Thunder particularly can see him either clinging to me round my neck or hiding in the downstairs loo. He will tremble for ages. November 5th fireworks is a nightmare for him as where we live the fireworks start the week before and carry on the week after and there are lots of firework parties. On New Years Eve he stood in the upstairs bathroom trembling because of one champagne cork!

Bonnie on the other hand has absolutely no fear of noise whatsoever and will happily sit in my garden watching next doors firework party. 

Perhaps I should have done something differently when he was a puppy? Bonnie was born in October so maybe she heard fireworks as a young pup and that's why she isn't scared?

Is anyone else's poo scared of noise?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta is very barky at noises. 

She was very spooked last fireworks night, but I got back later from the walk than I had planed and when we got near our street, the rockets started going off, 2right above us and the canister dropped next too us. She was very spooked that night.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't think you did anything wrong. I think some dogs are just more sensitive to sounds than others. Molly sometimes gets startled when she hears a new sound. We got her in winter so in the summer when all the windows were opened up she would get startled sometimes by motorcycles going by etc... she wouldn't hide but it made her bark. She isn't a big fan of fireworks either. So when there are some going off I try to distract her by playing with her so that it seems like a normal thing.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I've heard people talk about those Thunder shirts that are supposed to calm dogs in situations like that. Ringo is pretty calm with storms, he still shies when a car passes on our walks though. I always stop and try to get him to sit, but he won't sit for anything when there's a car coming. Sits on a dime any other time.


----------

